# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Трудовое законодательство (ДШИ, ДМШ)

## Ирина Кузьмина

Уважаемые коллеги! Здесь ответы Домогацкой И.Е. (институт РОСКИ) на часто задаваемые вопросы.   Скоро новый учебный год, возможно,кому-то пригодится: "ДЕТСКИЕ ШКОЛЫ ИСКУССТВ:
теория и практика применения трудового законодательства" 2016 г.
(вопросы-ответы)  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Q3h/zmoioZReo

----------

